# Noos et 2 apparts sur le même palier



## Yo-Yo Mac (29 Juin 2005)

Je suis sur noos dans une appart et je veux savoir si je peux mettre quelque chose comme un routeur, pour mettre l'internet dans le studio a cote que je loue parfois, sans avoir a acheter un deuxieme abonnement - puisque je suis pas la tout le temps cela maximiserait l'abonnement.

Quid de l'airport dans ce cas ?


----------



## maousse (29 Juin 2005)

voilà, c'est ça, un routeur qui partagera la connexion.

Après, il faut voir si tu peux passer un câble ethernet d'une façon ou d'une autre, ou alors un routeur wifi, si le mur n'est pas trop épais/pas de trucs perturbateur entre les appart (ascenceur, grosse masse métallique). En wifi, il faudra bien sûr que l'ordinateur dans le second appart soit équipé.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Juin 2005)

Prends un routeur WIFI


----------



## Yo-Yo Mac (29 Juin 2005)

Ok, merci. Donc une borne airport peut être la solution ? Dans tous les cas une alimentatioin électrique sera nécéssaire (pour un simple routeur aussi) ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Juin 2005)

Yo-Yo Mac a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci. Donc une borne airport peut être la solution ? Dans tous les cas une alimentatioin électrique sera nécéssaire (pour un simple routeur aussi) ?



Le routeur est en fait un modem routeur WiFi Eurodocsis 2, c'est à dire qu'il permet à l'heure actuelle un débit chez Noos de 10 Méga, débit qui va augmenter puisque Noos a promis d'augmenter ses débits pour 2005. Voilà un lien de fin 2004 à ce sujet :

http://www.01net.com/article/259470.html

et l'offre que fait actuellement Noos pour le wifi :

http://www.noos.fr/main2.php?menu=net&page=wifi

et un lien direct sur les possibilités du modem routeur eurodocsis 2 :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=995184&postcount=13

Quand il y a 6 mois, le technicien de Noos est venu m'installer le modem routeur wifi en remplacement d'un modem CDLP, il m'a expliqué que le modem routeur wifi faisait office de borne airport. Il suffit de configurer des éléments dans wireless
et y reporter les n° des clés inscrits sur les cartes wifi, pour faire marcher plusieurs machines sur la même connexion.

Je me sers moi de mon modem routeur wifi en ethernet uniquement car je dois changer de machine très prochainement. Je suis passé de 512 (CDLP) à 4 Méga et je me félicite de ce changement. Quelle rapidité pour les P2P. Sans pour celà que celà n'obère la qualité de mes chaines de TV.

Je serais dans ton cas, je prendrais contact avec Noos par mail ou par téléphone en expliquant ton cas. Il y a un service technique spécifique wifi qui m'avait rappellé au téléphone.

Les seuls modem routeurs Wifi Noos sont ceux qui sont installés et garantis par Noos.


----------



## maousse (30 Juin 2005)

merci, tu sais, un lien vers noos, c'est 'achement plus rapide 


Sinon, oui, il faudra brancher ton nouvel appareil électriquement. Et une borne airport, ou tout autre routeur wifi fera l'affaire.


----------



## MarcMame (30 Juin 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> il permet à l'heure actuelle un débit chez Noos de 10 Méga, débit qui va augmenter puisque Noos a promis d'augmenter ses débits pour 2005.


Tient, oui c'est vrai ça ! Il sont où les 30 Mégas ? Et les débits symétriques promis ? Ils sont où hein ? 
Je vois bien les offres de téléphonies à des tarifs qui font rire comme si c'était une bonne blague mais pour le reste.... pfffftt !


----------



## Yo-Yo Mac (1 Juillet 2005)

Si j'avais su que j'allais réveiller Jean-Miche...  
Dis moi Jean-Miche Noos Tel ça vaut le coup par rapport à la Freebox ?


----------



## Bilbo (1 Juillet 2005)

Je sors du Bar pour voir ce qui se passe dans les forums techniques dans lesquels je ne me suis plus promené depuis des lustres et que vois-je ? Un fil en deuxième position avec noos dans le titre et MarcMame qui a posté le dernier message. Les autres intervenants de la discussion ne faisaient plus guère de doutes.

Salut tout le monde, ça va depuis la dernière fois ?    

Pour en revenir à ta question Yo-Yo Mac, les autres t'ont parfaitement répondu. Mais personne ne t'a donné LE produit que tu dois acheter. C'est normal, chacun a son opinion sur ce point et comme d'hab, tout le monde a raison. 

En gros, l'état de l'art est le suivant :
Je déteste les routeurs Netgear mais ce n'est qu'un avis personnel. Ils ont un excellent rapport qualité/prix, des aides en ligne très bien faites et sont suffisamment répandus pour que tu puisses trouver des gens qui peuvent te donner un coup de main assez rapidement. Pour ton besoin, le routeur Netgear WGR614v5 (env. 100 EUR).
Dans la même gamme, je préfère le Linksys WRT54G. Il commence à dater mais c'est une valeur sûre et tu trouveras de nombreux utilisateurs pour t'aider également. (env. 80 EUR).
Pour les fadas d'Apple uniquement, la borne Airport qui promet une configuration aisée, mais ne permet de ne connecter qu'une machine en filaire alors que ses concurrents en connectent quatre. Pour ma part je ne suis pas convaincu mais c'est dangereux à dire dans ce temple dédié au macintosh (env. 200 EUR) 
Bien sûr il y en a d'autres, j'ai oublié les Zyxel, Netopia, D-Link, BeWan et autres SMC ; ce sont tous de bons produits. 

À+


----------



## Bilbo (1 Juillet 2005)

Yo-Yo Mac a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais su que j'allais réveiller Jean-Miche...
> Dis moi Jean-Miche Noos Tel ça vaut le coup par rapport à la Freebox ?


On sent le nouveau venu qui ne comprend pas ce qui se passe.  Dis-moi Yo-Yo Mac tu fais un nouveau pseudo pour chaque question ? :rateau: 

À+


----------



## Yo-Yo Mac (1 Juillet 2005)

C'est la première fois que je fais un nouveau pseudo ! Si on peut plus rigoler !    
Très intéréssant ton topo sur l'état de l'art !


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tient, oui c'est vrai ça ! Il sont où les 30 Mégas ? Et les débits symétriques promis ? Ils sont où hein ?
> Je vois bien les offres de téléphonies à des tarifs qui font rire comme si c'était une bonne blague mais pour le reste.... pfffftt !



Comme je suis abonné Noos (TV et net à 4 Méga), je reçois des newsletters tous les mois. En voilà des extraits de celle de mars :

"Noos vous en met plein la vue et vous prépare des printemps sensationnels ! Profitez très bientôt d&#8217;un surf à la fois plus rapide et plus performant grâce à la mise en place d&#8217;une nouvelle norme, l&#8217;Eurodocsis.

L&#8217;Eurodocsis, déployée sur l&#8217;ensemble du réseau Internet de Noos, va entraîner une importante &#8220; rénovation &#8221; de celui-ci. Vous bénéficierez d&#8217;un changement radical du mode de connexion à Internet qui permettra, à l&#8217;avenir, d&#8217;atteindre des débits de 30 Mégas, voire davantage&#8230; Une perspective alléchante pour les assoiffés du haut débit.

Avec l&#8217;Eurodocsis, vous atteindrez une vitesse turbo pour un Internet ultra confortable et sans limites. En effet, cette norme permet d&#8217;offrir des débits symétriques en voie montante (upload) comme en voie descendante (download). Résultat : la vitesse de Noosnet sera aussi rapide pour télécharger des pages ou des fichiers que pour envoyer des documents !"

Et des extraits de celle de mai :

" Noos lance la rénovation complète de son réseau parisien pour vous proposer le meilleur de la technologie.

Vérification, mise en place de nouveaux matériels... Nos équipes techniques travaillent depuis le 4 avril pour ce qui est l'un des projets les plus ambitieux que Noos ait connu.

Questions/Réponses au chef de projet "rénovation du réseau".

    * En quoi consiste la rénovation ?

      Nous vérifions l'intégralité du réseau existant. Si c'est nécessaire nous remplaçons alors certains matériels et mettons à niveau l'ensemble des composants. Cette rénovation impacte les villes de Paris, Boulogne-Billancourt, Neuilly sur Seine, Levallois-Perret, Vincennes et Saint Mandé.

    * Combien de temps va durer cette rénovation ?

      C'est un projet majeur pour nous qui va s'étendre sur 3 ans et qui regroupe près d'une dizaine d'entreprises partenaires toutes leader sur le marché du câble à Paris. Plusieurs dizaines de millions d'euros sont investis dans cette opération pour vous proposer plus de haut débit, une qualité de service irréprochable en ayant une longueur d'avance en technologie."

Il faut mettre à niveau le réseau pour avoir les débits promis.
Noos a promis des débits supérieurs de ceux qui existent actuellement (mais 10 Méga c'est déjà bien) en 2005. Nous ne sommes qu'à la moitié de l'année.

Noos c'est la fiabilité et la qualité. Je rappelle que Noos désormais fait partie d'un des premiers cablo-opérateurs mondiaux et qu'il y a longtemps que des offres téléphoniques existent et ce dans des conditions aussi bonnes que pour le net et la TV.


----------



## MarcMame (1 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Comme je suis abonné Noos (TV et net à 4 Méga), je reçois des newsletters tous les mois.


Les newsletters de Noos sont accessibles à tous. Il n'est pas nécessaire d'être abonné.




> Vous bénéficierez d?un changement radical du mode de connexion à Internet qui permettra, *à l?avenir*, d?atteindre des débits de 30 Mégas, voire davantage? Une perspective alléchante pour les assoiffés du haut débit.


Tiens, on est passé de *"courant 2005"* à *"à l'avenir"*...





> * Combien de temps va durer cette rénovation ?
> 
> C'est un projet majeur pour nous qui va s'étendre sur 3 ans


Putain.... 3 ans !
Donc, si tout va comme prévu, tu auras du 30Megas vers 2008 ! courage.




> Noos a promis des débits supérieurs de ceux qui existent actuellement (mais 10 Méga c'est déjà bien) en 2005.


Je me permet de rappeler également que l'offre à 10Mégas est soumise à l'élligibilité de la ligne de l'abonné (un peu comme l'ADSL). 
En pratique, ça veut dire qu'en l'état actuel des choses, seuls quelques parisiens peuvent bénéficier de cette offre et de ses débits. Cette offre n'est pas accessible à tous, il faudra attendre la fin des travaux (2008) pour que ce soit le cas.


----------



## Napoléon (1 Juillet 2005)

je bosse pour les vacances dans une boite de telemarketing qui vend des abos Noos et franchement, j'ai bien rigolé pendant la "formation" (il parait que je dois croire en ce produit  ) 

Franchement, ils ont une base de clients mécontents que même Free ne doit pas égaler ! Je dois depuis 2 jours appeler leurs "fidèles" clients et leurs proposer le Téléphone en plus de leur abo Net ou Télé actuel... Ben c'est pas gagné ! On doit faire 1 contrat pour 60 appels en tout et pour tout (de appels "argumentés" hein...) !

En plus pour ceux qui veulent vraiment passer par le câble, contactez plutôt UPC (qui fait partie du même groupe que Noos) qui ne vous fera pas payer de frais d'ouverture... (Ils sont en ce moment offerts chez Noos pour les souscriptions en ligne, les autres doivent raquer).

Bref, l'ADSL c'est sûr que c'est pas la panacé mais franchement le câble ça n'a pas l'air d'être terrible non plus


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Putain.... 3 ans !
> Donc, si tout va comme prévu, tu auras du 30Megas vers 2008 ! courage..



Çà n'est pas parceque les  travaux vont s'étaler sur 3 ans que les 30 Méga annoncés seront disponibles en 2008. 




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet de rappeler également que l'offre à 10Mégas est soumise à l'élligibilité de la ligne de l'abonné (un peu comme l'ADSL).
> En pratique, ça veut dire qu'en l'état actuel des choses, seuls quelques parisiens peuvent bénéficier de cette offre et de ses débits. Cette offre n'est pas accessible à tous, il faudra attendre la fin des travaux (2008) pour que ce soit le cas.



Les travaux de 3 ans dont parle la newsletter de mai de Noos sont des travaux uniquement en région parisienne. 
Ce sont des travaux "de plusieurs dizaines de millions d'euros  investis dans cette opération *pour vous proposer plus de haut débit, une qualité de service irréprochable en ayant une longueur d'avance en technologie* ." 
newsletter de mai de Noos

Donc pour les 30 méga et les débits assymétriques. Noos a parlé à différentes reprises de 30 Méga pour 2005.

Voilà un lien sur le site de la Grenouille avec toutes les villes où le 10 Méga est disponible :

http://www.grenouille.com/graph/index.php?zone=268479


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Juillet 2005)

Napoléon a dit:
			
		

> Je dois depuis 2 jours appeler leurs "fidèles" clients et leurs proposer le Téléphone en plus de leur abo Net ou Télé actuel... Ben c'est pas gagné ! On doit faire 1 contrat pour 60 appels en tout et pour tout (de appels "argumentés" hein...) !D



J'ai appellé Noos pour savoir si je pourrais envoyer des fax avec Noostel comme je le fais actuellement avec accés libre de Wanadoo. Pas de probléme m'a-t-on écrit.

Voilà des extraits d'un article de 01réseaux au sujet de Noostel :

"Chez l'abonné, l'offre Noos-Tel se concrétise par l'arrivée d'un nouveau modem de Scientific Atlanta, disposant de deux connecteurs RJ 11 pour activer simultanément deux terminaux téléphoniques classiques ou un fax. Cette offre, volontairement proposée en substitution de la ligne France Télécom, doit séduire cent cinquante mille abonnés d'ici fin 2005, le déploiement commençant en région parisienne. L'équipe d'UPC-Noos est confiante.  « Notre approche commerciale s'appuie sur nos expériences françaises (téléphonie de type RNIS en TDM dans l'Est parisien depuis plusieurs années), néerlandaises et hongroises (téléphonie sur IP lancée fin 2004) mais aussi américaines, ainsi que sur la grande expertise du groupe (centre technique d'Amsterdam) qui a validé toutes les solutions  , déclare Christopher Traggio.  De plus, notre actionnaire investit de façon conséquente et sur la durée, notamment pour proposer des services téléphoniques à valeur ajoutée (fax-to-email, messagerie unifiée, etc.) qui seront déclinés pour les professionnels. » 

Le lien de tout l'article qui est assez technique :

http://www.01net.com/article/282629.html 

Un autre lien avec un autre article :

http://www.01net.com/article/278141.html



			
				Napoléon a dit:
			
		

> En plus pour ceux qui veulent vraiment passer par le câble, contactez plutôt UPC (qui fait partie du même groupe que Noos) qui ne vous fera pas payer de frais d'ouverture... (Ils sont en ce moment offerts chez Noos pour les souscriptions en ligne, les autres doivent raquer



Tu pourrais t'expliquer pour celà ?

En fait à l'heure actuelle, il y a toujours 2 réseaux :
- le réseau Noos dont le site est :

http://www.noos.fr/offre.php
- le réseau UPC avec comme nom commercial CHELLO dont le site est :

http://www.upcfrance.com/index.php

Il y aura à terme un seul nom commercial puisqu'il y aura fusion des 2 réseaux à terme.

Mais en ce moment à Boulogne, il n'y a uniquement que l'offre de Noos. 
Pas du tout d'offre de CHELLO (UPC).

Dans la banlieue Nord de Paris, tu as CHELLO (UPC) et pas Noos du tout.

Je ne vois pas comment j'utiliserais ton conseil :

"contactez plutôt UPC (qui fait partie du même groupe que Noos) qui ne vous fera pas payer de frais d'ouverture... "


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Juillet 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir à ta question Yo-Yo Mac, les autres t'ont parfaitement répondu. Mais personne ne t'a donné LE produit que tu dois acheter. C'est normal, chacun a son opinion sur ce point et comme d'hab, tout le monde a raison.
> 
> En gros, l'état de l'art est le suivant :
> Je déteste les routeurs Netgear mais ce n'est qu'un avis personnel. Ils ont un excellent rapport qualité/prix, des aides en ligne très bien faites et sont suffisamment répandus pour que tu puisses trouver des gens qui peuvent te donner un coup de main assez rapidement. Pour ton besoin, le routeur Netgear WGR614v5 (env. 100 EUR).
> ...



Je te renvoie à une autre discussion à ce sujet :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=103951

Noos est spécifique. On ne met pas tout type de matériel. On met du matériel Noos.


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je te renvoie à une autre discussion à ce sujet :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=103951
> 
> Noos est spécifique. On ne met pas tout type de matériel. On met du matériel Noos.


Vi, vi. Le DHCP de Noos est tellement spécial qu'il faut un PC Noos, un Mac Noos et un routeur Noos pour que ça marche. :casse:



À+


----------



## Jean-Miche (3 Juillet 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Vi, vi. Le DHCP de Noos est tellement spécial qu'il faut un PC Noos, un Mac Noos et un routeur Noos pour que ça marche. :casse:
> 
> 
> 
> À+



Pour Noos, il faut utiliser le matériel proposé par eux. 
Comme mon modem-routeur wifi THOMSON TCW710 qui est à la dernière norme  c'est à dire EuroDocsis 2 que l'on peut ou louer ou acheter auprès de Noos. 
Ce modem routeur fait office de borne airport.

Il suffit d'avoir une carte Airport sur le Mac, et d'installer la carte WiFi qui est livrée avec le modem-routeur sur le PC. Cette dernière carte WiFi est une Thomson SpeedTouchTM 120g USB 2. En voilà les caractéristiques en anglais :

http://www.speedtouchdsl.com/supfaq120g.htm

Et je mets en miniature le prix que la carte vaut à la vente maintenant.


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame, s'il te plaît, toi qui a plus de persévérance que moi, tu ne veux pas revenir par ici ? :sleep:

 

À+


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Pour Noos, il faut utiliser le matériel proposé par eux.



Non, non, et non !! Ce ne sont là que des arguments *commerciaux* et non pas *techniques*. Libre à toi de faire confiance aveuglément à Noos et de prier tous les soirs pour eux afin de les remercier de leur générosité et compétence infinie mais n'essaye pas de bourrer encore une fois le crâne des autres avec tes balivernes (*).

'+

(*) notez que c'est super poli comme mot...


----------



## Yo-Yo Mac (3 Juillet 2005)

Vraiment je ne regrette pas d'avoir lancé ce thread !


----------



## Jean-Miche (3 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, et non !! Ce ne sont là que des arguments *commerciaux* et non pas *techniques*. Libre à toi de faire confiance aveuglément à Noos et de prier tous les soirs pour eux afin de les remercier de leur générosité et compétence infinie mais n'essaye pas de bourrer encore une fois le crâne des autres avec tes balivernes (*).'+
> (*) notez que c'est super poli comme mot...



Extraits du site de Noos :

Voici les réponses aux questions qui nous sont le plus souvent posées sur NOOS, l&#8217;internet haut débit par le câble :

question 5. J&#8217;ai un réseau chez moi, NOOS peut-il être connecté à mon réseau ?
*Le réseau NOOS est destiné à l'usage des abonnés, à raison d'un seul PC par abonnement.* 
La connexion de plusieurs ordinateurs PC au réseau NOOS est considérée comme un usage commercial de notre produit et ne doit donc pas être réalisée. Cette mise en réseau est sous votre responsabilité.*Pour une connexion sans fil et multiposte, souscrivez à l'option Wi-Fi.* 

Et le lien pour vérifier sur le site de Noos :

http://www.noos.fr/main2.php?menu=net&page=questions-net

Je suis il est vrai un commercial mais j'ai longtemps été ingénieur commercial. Ce ne sont pas mes arguments mais ce sont les arguments techniques de Noos que j'ai trouvé et qui sont extraits de leur site pour qu'un réseau en multipostes se passe au mieux. 

Celà me parait clair un réseau fait d'un modem Noos et d'un routeur x fera que le réseau ainsi constitué ne marchera pas. 

Je n'ai pas l'habitude de raconter des balivernes. Je suis un  type sérieux et qui donne de bons conseils. Et mon métier a fait que j'ai eu beaucoup de DSI comme interlocuteurs et comme clients.

Sur mon manuel de modem-routeur THOMSON wifi loué chez Noos, il est mentionné que l'on peut en wifi  "en utilisant la technologie sans fil bidirectionnelle de 2,4Ghz intégrée dans le modem-routeur wifi fourni par Noos atteindre 254 PC dans votre domicile". Je suis sûr que celà est possible avec le matériel que j'ai.

J'ai de sérieux doutes avec un modem Noos et un routeur quelconque. Le matériel Noos est un tout et il est pleinement compatible dans son entièreté aux normes utilisées par Noos.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je suis il est vrai un commercial mais j'ai longtemps été ingénieur commercial. Ce ne sont pas mes arguments mais ce sont les arguments techniques de Noos que j'ai trouvé et qui sont extraits de leur site pour qu'un réseau en multipostes se passe au mieux.


C'est bien le problème. Le commercial ne dispose pas de conscience propre. Il ne fait qu'apprendre et répeter un discours commercial formaté et rodé de l'entreprise qui l'emploi, sans pour autant qu'il soit nécessaire qu'il le comprenne.





> Je n'ai pas l'habitude de raconter des balivernes.


Ce sont les balivernes des plaquettes commerciales de NOOS et Microsoft que tu as l'habitude de raconter.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Celà me parait clair un réseau fait d'un modem Noos et d'un routeur x fera que le réseau ainsi constitué ne marchera pas.


Qu'est ce qui te permet une telle affirmation ?


----------



## daffyb (5 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui te permet une telle affirmation ?


La même qui fait que j'achète ma RAM sur l'Apple Store comme mon imprimante et tout ce que je connecte à mon Mac. Car si c'est sur le site Apple, c'est que c'est bien et totalement compatible avec ma machine, sinon, ça ne marche pas !


----------



## MrStone (5 Juillet 2005)

D'ailleurs ce message a été posté avec un modem Noos et une borne Airport Express.
Preuve irréfutable que ce message n'existe pas 

C'est beau d'avoir des convictions


----------



## Jean-Miche (6 Juillet 2005)

Citation:
Posté par Jean-Miche
Celà me parait clair un réseau fait d'un modem Noos et d'un routeur x fera que le réseau ainsi constitué ne marchera pas.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui te permet une telle affirmation ?



Je donne à nouveau un lien direct concernant les possiblités du modem Euro DOCSIS 2 et la possibilité d'avoir des débits symétriques et pas assymétriques comme je l'ai écrit par erreur. Le document en .pdf peut être téléchargé dans son intégralité. Le lien : 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=995184&postcount=13

Euro DOCSIS 2 est la norme européenne de DOCSIS et elle est plus performante que DOCSIS.

Il semble qu'avoir un modem Noos et une borne Airport ne pose pas problèmes.
Mais, comme je le disais, en mettant après le modem Noos un routeur x celà en pose (documents trouvés grâce à google) :
- problème de routeur n'arrivant pas à se connecter en IP dynamique. 2 liens à ce sujet :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3265933&postcount=11

http://www.infos-du-net.com/forum/35372-8-wifi-noos

- problèmes de pertes de débits par le routeur non fourni par Noos. Un lien sur un blog de SVM :

http://svmblogs.vnunet.fr/svm/2005/01/10_mbitss_chez_.html

- un autre document de 2002 avec DHCP ne marchant pas sous Linux, de difficultés à configurer le modem et même de flasher le routeur. Le lien :

http://www.piaf.asso.fr/article.php3?id_article=48

Bref, c'est compliqué alors qu'il est tellement plus simple de prendre un modem Noos Euro DOCSIS 2 et un borne Airport ou de prendre un modem-routeur Euro DOCSIS 2 WiFi fourni par Noos, installé et configuré par le technicien de Noos qui fait partie de l'équipe d'installateurs dédiée au WiFi.
Hormis le firewall intégré sur mon TCW 710 il y a également une configuration avancée qui permet de filtrer certains ports, qu'il y a des déclecheurs de ports (ports triggers) pour les joueurs....

Je donne à nouveau le lien sur le site de Noos concernant le wi fi :

http://www.noos.fr/main2.php?menu=net&page=wifi

et les modems fournis par Noos :

http://www.noos.fr/aideassistance/drivers.php


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Citation
> Je donne à nouveau le lien sur le site de Noos concernant le wi fi :
> 
> http://www.noos.fr/main2.php?menu=net&page=wifi
> ...



En complément de ces liens, je donne aussi le lien des boutiques Noos :

http://www.noos.fr/annexes/boutiques.html#


----------



## MarcMame (7 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je donne à nouveau un lien direct concernant les possiblités du modem Euro DOCSIS 2 et la possibilité d'avoir des débits symétriques et pas assymétriques comme je l'ai écrit par erreur.


Pardonne moi Jean-Miche mais une fois de plus tu fais fausse route.
Peux tu s'il te plait nous montrer où il est question d'une quelconque offre *ACTUELLE* de NOOS permettant d'avoir des débits symétriques ?
C'est bien joli d'avoir chez soit un modem _capable_ de le faire, encore faut-il que l'opérateur propose une telle offre.
D'ailleurs, ça fait bien longtemps que NOOS ne communique même plus les débits ascendants de leurs offres, ce qui est limite légal...


----------



## MarcMame (8 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il semble qu'avoir un modem Noos et une borne Airport ne pose pas problèmes.


Il te _semble_... ? Ouaip, en fait tu n'es même pas tout à fait convaincu que ce soit vraiment compatible c'est ça ? Tu ne serais pas étonné de voir des gens qui se plaignent que ça bug, hein ?





> Bref, c'est compliqué alors qu'il est tellement plus simple de prendre un modem Noos Euro DOCSIS 2 et un borne Airport ou de prendre un modem-routeur Euro DOCSIS 2 WiFi fourni par Noos, installé et configuré par le technicien de Noos qui fait partie de l'équipe d'installateurs dédiée au WiFi.
> Hormis le firewall intégré sur mon TCW 710 il y a également une configuration avancée qui permet de filtrer certains ports, qu'il y a des déclecheurs de ports (ports triggers) pour les joueurs....


Bla, bla, bla....
Quant est ce que tu nous annonces qu'il faudra prendre le PC NOOS en location (+ dépot de garantie évidemment) pour ne plus jamais avoir de soucis ?
Est ce qu'on pourra aller sur internet avec, ou sera-t-on condamné à surfer sur le site de NOOS à l'aide de NoosExplorer sous Winoos98 ?


----------



## daffyb (8 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Winoos98 ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pardonne moi Jean-Miche mais une fois de plus tu fais fausse route. Peux tu s'il te plait nous montrer où il est question d'une quelconque offre *ACTUELLE* de NOOS permettant d'avoir des débits symétriques ?



Il n'y a effectivement en ce moment aucune offre permettant les débits symétriques. Noos" fait des travaux sur son réseau pour augmenter les débits pour vous proposer *plus de haut débit, une qualité de service irréprochable en ayant une longueur d'avance en technologie* "
newsletter de mai de Noos

Noos fait partie d'un des tous premiers cablo opérateurs  mondiaux et va mettre cette avance technologique sur son réseau. Ce que fait ce groupe US ailleurs y compris bien entendu aux USA - patrie des nouvelles technologies, nous allons l'avoir sur le réseau Noos.

Je te renvoie à cet article de 01net où il est écrit :

"Proposer des débits comparables à ceux des FAI de l'ADSL est aussi un moyen de rappeler que dans le câble, les débits sont garantis. Un débit annoncé à 20 Mbit/s correspond vraiment à 20 Mbit/s chez l'abonné. Dans l'ADSL, il faut faire avec la fameuse expression  « jusqu'à... »  8, 15, 20 Mbit/s, impliquant que dans la réalité, l'abonné peut se retrouver avec 1 ou 2 Mbit/s."

Le lien :

http://www.01net.com/article/259470.html

Et toujours dans le même article 
"C'est aussi au début 2005 que Noos doit faire son entrée sur ce marché du très haut débit, avec du 8 ou 10 Mbit/s." Et c'est début 2005 que Noos a fait l'offre du 10 Mbits

"Toutefois, le 30 Mbit/s, déjà promis par Noos, n'est actuellement que testé par le groupe UPC, maison-mère de Noos. De même que des débits symétriques (8 Mbit/s en montée comme en descente) qui devraient sortir également début 2005."  J'ai confiance en Noos et en son actionnaire. Après les tests, on devrait avoir des offres Noos de très haut-débit et de débits symétriques.  




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien joli d'avoir chez soit un modem _capable_ de le faire, encore faut-il que l'opérateur propose une telle offre.
> D'ailleurs, ça fait bien longtemps que NOOS ne communique même plus les débits ascendants de leurs offres, ce qui est limite légal...



Le modem est là à la norme EuroDocsis 2 qui est meilleure que la norme Docsis, et les offres permettant de l'utiliser au mieux de ses possibilités vont suivre. 
Pour les débits ascendants, je te renvoie sur la Grenouille où il y a tous les débits ascendants :

http://www.grenouille.com/

Je viens de passer à 10 Méga. La différence est appréciable de 4 à 10 Méga. 

Dans l'article technique sur NoosTel technique dont j'ai donné le lien :

http://www.01net.com/article/282629.html

il y a :

*raccordé à la dorsale transeuropéenne et transatlantique Aorta d'UPC.* 

Avoir 10 Méga chez Noos c'est profiter du réseau d'UPC qui permet des transferts en débits optimaux. Les P2P sont tous américains : télécharger et être obligé de télécharger à petite vitesse parce que le réseau est saturé n'est déjà plus le lot des utilisateurs de Noos et cette vitesse sera de plus en plus élevée parce que le groupe US a les moyens financiers.

Je viens de m'acheter LIMEWIRE PRO. Je vais me régaler.
Je laisse un lien direct sur LIMEWIRE :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3146734&postcount=72


----------



## daffyb (8 Juillet 2005)

On est de plus en plus hors sujet....


----------



## MarcMame (9 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> On est de plus en plus hors sujet....


Ha bon ? Ce n'est pas _LimeWire Pro_ le sujet ?


----------



## Yo-Yo Mac (9 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon ? Ce n'est pas _LimeWire Pro_ le sujet ?



Je vois pas trop l'intérêt de LimeWire Pro par rapport à mlMac ?


----------



## MarcMame (9 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a effectivement en ce moment aucune offre permettant les débits symétriques.


Tu sais Jean-Miche, je n'ai pas posé de question, j'ai juste fait un constat.
Quand il n'y a pas de question, ben.... on est pas obligé de répondre, mais bon, on est comme on est hein ? Faut toujours que tu trouves une bonne justification à tout.

J'imagine que si un mec te pête le bras pour te tirer ta caisse, tu raconteras à tout le monde qui voudra bien l'entendre que tu lui as sympatiquement prêté ta voiture car il était pressé, sa femme allait (vraisemblablement) accoucher d'un moment à l'autre....  





> "De même que des débits symétriques (8 Mbit/s en montée comme en descente) qui devraient sortir également début 2005." J'ai confiance en Noos et en son actionnaire. Après les tests, on devrait avoir des offres Noos de très haut-débit et de débits symétriques.


Ca tombe bien, NOOS et UPC ont confiance en toi !
Ne reste plus qu'à savoir quand est-ce que fini la période "*début 2005*" !  




> Pour les débits ascendants, je te renvoie sur la Grenouille où il y a tous les débits ascendants :
> http://www.grenouille.com/


 Quelle bonne blague !
Et les commerciaux de NOOS ? Ils renvoient leurs clients sur le site du crapeau aussi quand on leur pose la question ?  




> Je viens de passer à 10 Méga. La différence est appréciable de 4 à 10 Méga.


A ce tarif là, il est préférable d'apprécier la différence... :affraid:  



> Je viens de m'acheter LIMEWIRE PRO. Je vais me régaler.


La SACEM aussi, dès qu'ils seront au courant.


----------



## BooBoo (9 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> [...]Je suis il est vrai un commercial mais j'ai longtemps été ingénieur commercial. Ce ne sont pas mes arguments mais ce sont les arguments techniques de Noos que j'ai trouvé et qui sont extraits de leur site pour qu'un réseau en multipostes se passe au mieux.
> 
> Celà me parait clair un réseau fait d'un modem Noos et d'un routeur x fera que le réseau ainsi constitué ne marchera pas.
> [...]



Etant ancien client Noos, du temps ou j'habitais Paris, je prends la discussion en cours.
A l'époque (il y a 2ans 1/2) il y avait régulierement des coupures du reseau. Au début il y avait même une limite à 4Mo/jour en upload !!!

Quand au fait que toi même étant commercial et que tu crois ce que disent les commerciaux de Noos, je comprends mieux comment se demerdent les _ingenieurs_-commerciaux de ma boite (une SSII dont je tairais le nom  ) : ils croient à ce qu'ils disent !!!


----------



## Bilbo (9 Juillet 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> [...]je comprends mieux comment se demerdent les _ingenieurs_-commerciaux de ma boite (une SSII dont je tairais le nom  ) : ils croient à ce qu'ils disent !!!


Et ben, si on passe des passes d'armes entre MarcMame, Le Gognol et le discours officiel de Noos à la gueguerre  commerciaux-techos dans le monde informatique, ce fil ne va pas décoller. Il faut dire qu'il était déjà bien plombé au départ, c'est vrai que ça peut être amusant de le lester encore davantage.   

À+


----------



## daffyb (9 Juillet 2005)

C'est sûr qu'on est tout de même à 40 posts et qu'on est bien loin de la question originelle


----------



## MarcMame (9 Juillet 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et ben, si on passe des passes d'armes entre MarcMame, Le Gognol et le discours officiel de Noos à la gueguerre  commerciaux-techos dans le monde informatique, ce fil ne va pas décoller. Il faut dire qu'il était déjà bien plombé au départ, c'est vrai que ça peut être amusant de le lester encore davantage.


Pas d'inquiétude, de toute façon, à ce petit jeu de guéguerre psychologique, il n'y a qu'un seul grand gagnant et c'est Jean-Miche l'imperturbable. On finit tous par laisser tomber à un moment donné mais Jean-Miche, lui, reste debout !
Le plus fort, c'est qu'il ne possede pas de disque dur le Jean-Miche, juste de la ram et à chaque reboot il a oublié tout ce qui a déjà été dit. C'est un peu "le jour sans fin" avec lui....


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Juillet 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> Etant ancien client Noos, du temps ou j'habitais Paris, je prends la discussion en cours. A l'époque (il y a 2ans 1/2) il y avait régulierement des coupures du reseau.



Depuis presque 5 ans que je suis chez Noos, je n'ai jamais eu de coupure régulière comme tu le dis. Quand le site a été attaqué par des virus, pendant une journée il n'y a pas eu de mails, mais on avait internet néammoins. 



			
				BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> Quand au fait que toi même étant commercial et que tu crois ce que disent les commerciaux de Noos, je comprends mieux comment se demerdent les _ingenieurs_-commerciaux de ma boite (une SSII dont je tairais le nom  ) : ils croient à ce qu'ils disent !!!



Noos est mon fournisseur et j'en suis content. J'explique comment Noos va évoluer pendant le restant de l'année avec des éléments trouvés sur le site de Noos et des articles de publications aussi réputées que celle du groupe Tests : 01  informatique, réseaux, micro hebdo...
Les informations données par Noos en fin d'année 2004 ont été tenues en ce début d'année 2005. Il n'y a pas de raison que celà ne continue pas.


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'inquiétude, de toute façon, à ce petit jeu de guéguerre psychologique, il n'y a qu'un seul grand gagnant et c'est Jean-Miche l'imperturbable. On finit tous par laisser tomber à un moment donné mais Jean-Miche, lui, reste debout !
> Le plus fort, c'est qu'il ne possede pas de disque dur le Jean-Miche, juste de la ram et à chaque reboot il a oublié tout ce qui a déjà été dit. C'est un peu "le jour sans fin" avec lui....



En même temps des solutions existent pour stopper ce débit intarissable d'inepties. Une s'appelle le bannissement. Jean-Miche tu as été averti déjà de trop nombreuses fois et même déjà banni, il ne tient qu'à toi de cesser ces discours sans fin et sans fond, à moins que tu tiennes à ce que de nouvelles sanctions soient prises contre toi.

'+


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> En même temps des solutions existent pour stopper ce débit intarissable d'inepties. Une s'appelle le bannissement. Jean-Miche tu as été averti déjà de trop nombreuses fois et même déjà banni, il ne tient qu'à toi de cesser ces discours sans fin et sans fond, à moins que tu tiennes à ce que de nouvelles sanctions soient prises contre toi.+



Si le sujet dérape, c'est que je réponds aux questions qui me sont posées. Il n' y a pas d'inepties.

A moins bien entendu que celà arrange certains que je ne réponde pas, ou que certains de mes documents -comme le document trouvé sur le net sur le nouveau modem EURO DOSCSIS 2- soit purement effacé comme celà avait déjà été le cas.

Je ne pense pas que mes discours soient sans fond et sans fin. J'essaie de conclure mais on relance en posant d'autres questions. Je réponds.

Noos a toujours été un sujet sensible ici. Il y a tellement de gens qui sont pour l'ADSL et plus précisément pour Free, que défendre Noos comme je le fais -alors que Noos a été vilipendé, brocardé ici- est assez difficile. Ton message en est l'une des nombreuses illustrations.


----------



## MarcMame (11 Juillet 2005)

NOOS est une sorcière qui a pactisée avec le DIABLE !
Comme tout hérétique, elle mérite le BUCHER.

A mort NOOS !
Brulez là !!


----------



## Bilbo (12 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> A mort NOOS !
> Brulez là !!


Et à poil encore. Même si elle est moche. 



À+


----------



## macdebarc (30 Juillet 2005)

slt,

je suis totalement nouveau sur les formum, mais je voulais rebondir sur ma toute petite experience perso.
je dispose d'un modem motorola "noo" et de la borne aiport. je me suis constitué un petit réseau en branchant mon powermac G4 par le filaire et un ebook ainsi qu'un PC par le wifi airport et cela marche !!
Cela dit, je constate que les vitesses de connexions (supposée être à 4mégas) sont très instables.

Est_ce ma config ou le réseau, je n'en sais absolument rien.


----------



## Cricri (30 Juillet 2005)

macdebarc a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, je constate que les vitesses de connexions (supposée être à 4mégas) sont très instables.
> 
> Est_ce ma config ou le réseau, je n'en sais absolument rien.



C'est une spécialité Noos (difficulté de trouver ce qui cause des ralentissements pour les techniciens du câble). Il faut mobiliser tout le quartier ou plus simple il faut résilier et passer à l'ADSL (Free par exemple).


----------



## macdebarc (31 Juillet 2005)

C'est vraiment terrible cette inconstance, je peux passer en download de 550 Ko/s et retomber la minute suivante à 35 !!! 

Je rencontre les meme difficultés pour le ping (15 à 500!).
quand je tel noos; on me répond que j'ai un routeur non homologué et qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire parce que c'est un probleme de config materiel.
Je ne sais plus quoi faire et la solution de quitter noos m'est compliquée temporairement


----------



## Cricri (31 Juillet 2005)

Je sais ma réponse était un peu radical mais c'est ainsi. Avec le câble soit tu as de la chance, soit tu sors. C'est trop compliqué. Trop d'inconnu. Ne te risque pas à attendre une solution de leur part (et bien sûr je ne crois pas trop à leur version concernant ton routeur) ça peut durer des mois, voir plus...


----------



## Jean-Miche (31 Juillet 2005)

macdebarc a dit:
			
		

> slt, je dispose d'un modem motorola "noos" et de la borne aiport. je me suis constitué un petit réseau en branchant mon powermac G4 par le filaire et un ebook ainsi qu'un PC par le wifi airport et cela marche !!
> Cela dit, je constate que les vitesses de connexions (supposée être à 4 mégas) sont très instables.
> Est_ce ma config ou le réseau, je n'en sais absolument rien.



Je te renvoie à ce lien de Noos :

http://www.noos.fr/main2.php?menu=net&page=questions-net

où il est dit explicitement :

5. J&#8217;ai un réseau chez moi, NOOS peut-il être connecté à mon réseau ?
Le réseau NOOS est destiné à l'usage des abonnés, à raison d'un seul PC par abonnement.
La connexion de plusieurs ordinateurs PC au réseau NOOS est considérée comme un usage commercial de notre produit et ne doit donc pas être réalisée. Cette mise en réseau est sous votre responsabilité. Pour une connexion sans fil et multiposte, souscrivez à l'option Wi-Fi. 

Autrement dit, le mieux est avec Noos de prendre un modem-routeur WiFi de Noos
au dernière norme WiFi 802.11g. Voir ce lien tiré du site sur l'option WiFi :

http://www.noos.fr/main2.php?menu=net&page=wifi

C'est le modem-routeur WiFi de Noos que j'ai et j'en suis très content. Il fait office de borne airport. Il intègre un firewall également.

Pour les 4 Méga que tu as, ceux-ci sont partagés entre ton interface Ethernet (ton PowerMac) et ta liaison airport pour ton iBook et wifi pour ton PC (sachant que Airport et WiFi c'est la même chose, la première s'appliquant aux Mac et le seconde aux PC). Sachant que pour tes liaisons sans fil tu passes par la borne AirPort qui n'est pas un matériel Noos.



			
				macdebarc a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment terrible cette inconstance, je peux passer en download de 550 Ko/s et retomber la minute suivante à 35 !!!
> Je rencontre les meme difficultés pour le ping (15 à 500!).
> quand je tel noos; on me répond que j'ai un routeur non homologué et qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire parce que c'est un probleme de config materiel.
> Je ne sais plus quoi faire et la solution de quitter noos m'est compliquée temporairement



Je viens de prendre Magic (100 chaînes de TV en numérique) et de passer à 10 Méga, alors que je n'avais que 20 chaînes en analogique et 4 Mèga.  Je peux t'assurer qu'avec uniquement un matériel Noos comme c'est mon cas, tu peux apprécier la régularité du débit en download et en upload, un ping de loin le meilleur par rapport à l'ADSL, et des chaînes télé (quel choix) toujours impeccables même en téléchargant sur le net.
Je te laisse un site sur les pings :

http://eleblanc.free.fr/indextop.php

et la page de la Grenouille sur le 10 Méga :

http://www.grenouille.com/graph/index.php?zone=268479

Je te conseille de prendre un modem-routeur WiFi de Noos et qui sera configuré au mieux par le technicien de Noos qui viendra chez toi. 

Je peux t'assurer que depuis je suis client 5 ans, je n'ai eu aucun souci avec Noos ni pour la TV, ni pour le net. Mais toujours avec le matériel fourni par Noos.


----------



## Cricri (31 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je te renvoie à ce lien de Noos [...]Je peux t'assurer que depuis je suis client 5 ans, je n'ai eu aucun souci avec Noos ni pour la TV, ni pour le net. Mais toujours avec le matériel fourni par Noos.



Oui quand ça se passe bien chez Noos, tu restes. Dans tout les autres cas tu sors.


----------



## Jean-Miche (31 Juillet 2005)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Oui quand ça se passe bien chez Noos, tu restes.



Il n'y a pas de raison pour que celà se passe mal et pour cause.
Voilà des extraits d'un communiqué de Noos au sujet du 10 Méga :

" Grâce à la technologie de pointe DOCSIS standard utilisé pour la transmission de données sur le réseau câblé, Noos/ UPC France propose une nouvelle offre ultra haut débit jusqu&#8217;à 10 mégas.

La spécificité du câble est d&#8217;acheminer séparément les services de télévision et d&#8217;Internet sans qu&#8217;ils n&#8217;interfèrent entre eux : Noos propose un service de télévision numérique avec près de 150 chaînes en qualité numérique sur le poste de télévision, des connexions Internet haut débit et bientôt téléphonie numérique.

Par conséquent, les services proposés par Noos/ UPC France offre une réelle qualité de service et l&#8217;offre 10 mégas est entièrement dédiée à l&#8217;Internet !

La bande passante Noosnet 10 mégas est entièrement dédiée à l&#8217;accès Internet et n&#8217;est donc pas utilisée pour recevoir des chaînes de télévision. Ceci est un avantage par rapport à l&#8217;ADSL où la bande passante de la connexion ADSL est simultanément utilisée pour recevoir les chaînes de télévision et pour surfer sur Internet : ainsi, un utilisateur ADSL qui regarde la télévision via l&#8217;ADSL peut perdre jusqu&#8217;à 3.5 Mbps de vitesse, qui ne peut plus être utilisée pour surfer sur Internet.

En outre, à la différence de l&#8217;ADSL, il n&#8217;est absolument pas nécessaire que l&#8217;abonné se situe géographiquement dans une zone proche du central téléphonique de l&#8217;opérateur historique : le réseau câblé étant un réseau indépendant du réseau téléphonique, peu importe la distance avec le central de l&#8217;opérateur historique pour bénéficier d&#8217;une connexion Internet haut débit de qualité."

Et le lien de la totalité du communiqué :

http://www.noos.fr/corporate/espace_presse_communique_170105.php




			
				Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Dans tout les autres cas tu sors.


 
Il n'y a pas d'autres cas. Il suffit de respecter ce que demande Noos et tout se passe le mieux du monde.


----------



## Cricri (31 Juillet 2005)

Cher Jean-Miche,

J'ai été abonné chez Noos pendant plusieurs années (j'ai toujours la TV). Puis j'ai eu des problèmes comparables à ceux que rencontre macdebarc maintenant. J'ai passé des heures au téléphone avec Noos. J'ai eu plusieurs interlocuteurs techniques chez eux.Ils sont venu faire des mesures chez moi à plusieurs reprises, Ils m'ont fait toutes les promesses. Ca a duré des mois. Puis j'ai résilié. Maintenant je suis chez Free depuis 2 ans avec zéro problème.

Tout peut arriver... (Méme avec le modem Noos et aucune installation perso)


----------



## BooBoo (31 Juillet 2005)

Entre un communiqué de presse et la réalité, il y a un monde que Jean Miche ne semble pas connaître (ou ne pas vouloir comprendre).
Arrête de nous balancer les docs commerciales de noos.

Du temps ou j'étais client noos, il était indiqué dans le contrat qu'il était interdit de connecté plus d'un ordinateur (je ne sais pas si cette close existe toujours). Un pote, lui aussi chez noos, avait un réseau de 2 PC et il avait eu un problème de deconnexion intenpestive. Au téléphone, quand il a dit qu'il avait un réseau, le SAV a dit tout de suite qu'ils ne pouvaient pas regler son problème. Le lendemain, il retéléphone, ne dit pas qu'il a un réseau et son problème a été réglé dans les jours qui suivent...


----------



## Le Gognol (31 Juillet 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de respecter ce que demande Noos et tout se passe le mieux du monde.



Jean-Miche tu arrêtes *immédiatement* et *définitivement* ce cirque.

'+


----------



## macdebarc (31 Juillet 2005)

merci de tes précieus conseils. effectivement ta bande passante me semble excellente et rien à voir avec la mienne.
sais tu si je peux prendre l'option wifi chez noos mais tout en conservant ma bonne airport comme simple routeur. je prendrais dans ce cas là le modem recommandé par noos?


----------



## jbertrand (31 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'avais demandé l'abonnement au 10 Mb chez Noos.

Le technicien est venu à mon domicile (avec une semaine de retard par rapport au rendez - vous fixé sur internet), et a installé le modem.

Puis, j'ai fait des tests du débit sur plusieurs sites.

Et là, résultat invariable : 3 Mb, 4 Mb, jamais beaucoup plus.

Du coup, le technicien est reparti avec son modem et j'ai annulé mon raccordement.

Comment est - ce possible, alors que Noos ne cesse de proclammer que contrairement à l'adsl, il  offre 10 VRAIS mégas ??

J'aurais bien aimé les voir, ces 10 Mégas ....


----------



## macdebarc (1 Août 2005)

Jbertrand, je ne sais pas quoi te dire, si ce n'est que je ne suis pas sur que les autres FAI soient irréprochables. l'internet est encore à son age de pierre et il y a tellement de techno et d'enchevetrements de réseaux que le provider n'est pas l'unique responsable.
pour ma par, je veux encore esperer, alors je vais appeler la technique de chez noos, en esperant qu'ils m'envoient une pers compétente.
Suite au prochain épisode.


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Août 2005)

macdebarc a dit:
			
		

> merci de tes précieus conseils. effectivement ta bande passante me semble excellente et rien à voir avec la mienne.
> sais tu si je peux prendre l'option wifi chez noos mais tout en conservant ma bonne airport comme simple routeur. je prendrais dans ce cas là le modem recommandé par noos?



J'insiste sur le fait que tes débits chaotiques ne viennent pas du fait que tu n'utilises pas la matériel Wifi proposé par Noos. Relis sur ce sujet les interventions des autres participants (et donc pas celles de Jean-Miche qui finit vraiment par induire en erreur les posteurs sur ce sujet).

'+


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Août 2005)

macdebarc a dit:
			
		

> merci de tes précieus conseils. effectivement ta bande passante me semble excellente et rien à voir avec la mienne.
> sais tu si je peux prendre l'option wifi chez noos mais tout en conservant ma bonne airport comme simple routeur. je prendrais dans ce cas là le modem recommandé par noos?



Le mieux à faire pour toi est effectivement de prendre un modem-routeur WiFi de Noos qui te servira également de borne airport et de borne wifi, c'est à dire que tu l'utiliseras pour la totalité de ton réseau actuel. 

Se servir de ta borne airport n'est plus utile avec le modem-routeur WiFi de Noos. Comme on te l'a dit chez Noos, c'est préjudiciable au bon fonctionnement de ton réseau et uniquement avec comme FAI Noos.

Quant aux liens que je t'ai donné de sites concernant le ping et les débits testés 
de tous les FAI, c'est à dire La Grenouille, celle-ci est considérée comme le seul site sérieux en France.
Je te donne le lien d'un article de Micro Hebdo qui fait partie du groupe Tests et dont le site internet est 01net. Tu dois connaître telecharger.com, c'est eux également. Le lien :

http://www.01net.com/article/208353.html

Les liens de La Grenouille à nouveau pour le ping :

http://eleblanc.free.fr/indextop.php

pour les débits du 10 Méga qui est le débit qu'il te faut :

http://www.grenouille.com/graph/index.php?zone=268479


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Août 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Se servir de ta borne airport n'est plus utile avec le modem-routeur WiFi de Noos. Comme on te l'a dit chez Noos, c'est préjudiciable au bon fonctionnement de ton réseau et uniquement avec comme FAI Noos.



C'est faux !!!! 

Jean-Miche tu as encore dépassé les bornes (Airport), c'est incroyable que tu ne veuilles rien comprendre... J'incite donc ceux qui utilisent une borne Airport (ou autre) avec un abonnement Noos de témoigner à nouveau. Je peux vous garantir que pendant quelques jours, votre témoignage ne sera pas systématiquement contesté à tord par Jean-Miche... 

'+


----------



## MarcMame (1 Août 2005)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Se servir de ta borne airport n'est plus utile avec le modem-routeur WiFi de Noos. Comme on te l'a dit chez Noos, c'est préjudiciable au bon fonctionnement de ton réseau et uniquement avec comme FAI Noos.


C'est important ce que tu dis là Jean-Miche !
1/ Tu proposes de jeter de l'argent par les fenêtres, c'est à dire mettre au placard une borne Airport à 200 Euros simultanément à l'augmentation de son abonnement NOOS pour des fonctionnalités identiques.

2/ L'utilisation d'une borne Airport étant, selon tes dires, préjudiciable au bon fonctionnement d'un réseau NOOS, j'en conclu qu'Apple fait du matériel de merde. A moins que ce ne soit l'inverse ?

Au fait, tu le rembourses si ça ne marche pas mieux au final ?


----------

